# Petunia udate...



## iluvwalkers (Mar 27, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]just talked to the vet and she said she seems to be doing better today, eating more and drank a gallon of water last night. temp. is still down, she is giving her a shot of oxytocin (sp?) this morning, she said there is still alot of drainage but it is not smelly so that is good. Petunia has stopped groaning when she poops and pees. still no braying just sqeeks




: . she did clip her left side because she is getting a little raw from the drainage in her coat. she put desitine on it to keep the wet off. this is the first time the vet has sounded like she might have a chance, we were giving Petunia until Thurs. but today she said she is thinking Sat. we should know more. this is positive and i am feeling better this morning after talking to her. i didn't sleep good last night but i am going to try and take a nap. Zada just asks if "her" Petunia is going to be able to come home. Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 27, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Yeah Nikki!!!! Pooping, peeing, eating & drinking, temp staying down, I think your bases are covered and she is on the road to recovery!!!! :aktion033: I am so relieved!!! Has the vet said if her swelling has gone down any? I would think by now it has with all the treatment........is she able to get up with assistance? Continued prayers for her!!!



: Get rested up!!!



: [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 27, 2007)

Wonderful news!!! I keep going out and hugging and kissing our Petunia and sending prayers your way. I can't even imagine how rough it must be but it sounds like you have a wonderful and caring vet. She sounds alot like my good friend who is also a vet. I think it makes all the difference. Keep up the good work Petunia, Momma and your family are waiting for you at home! It just isn't the same without you!!

hugs to you all.


----------



## minimule (Mar 27, 2007)

Glad to hear there is some improvement. We'll continue to pray for her and hope for a full recovery! :aktion033:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 27, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]yup, i forgot to mention, the swelling is down but still looking nasty but like she said it was pretty severe so it will take awhile. her vulva is slothing off big pieces of dead skin also. she has stood up a few more times since yesterday morning but can only do it with assistance and then it is only for a few seconds but she doesn't groan or shake afterwards now...[/SIZE]*


----------



## HtPockets03 (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh I am so happy to hear you lil girl is doing so much better. I havent posted on here yet. I didnt have the words to say for you. I myself went through a tragady with the bear attack last week. So my words are still a lil shacky. When I saw the pics of your lil tunia my heart hit the floor. I felt so bad for her and for you having to go through this. I heart is going out to you and Putunia for a good recovery. I wake up everymorning and look to see if you have posted an update. Again I am so happy to hear such positive updates on Putunia. You get you some rest and take care of yourself, your girl sounds like she is in very good hands.

All the hugs, kisses and prayers sending your way.



:

Alice


----------



## bcody (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you for the update, I am so happy the news is good! Continued prayers for you and Petunia. I hope you get some rest.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 27, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Nikki, I am so glad to hear the good updated news. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I amalso glad to hear you vet is giving her at least till Saturday. I do think (and feel) she will pull thru this for you. Tunia knows you love her and she needs to come home to you and Zada.



: You sound alot better now too



: Talk later, Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 27, 2007)

what a relief to see the little heart next to the title of this post! :aktion033:

Nikki a word of caution, i am sure that Petunia did not get as torn as Bonny inside, but what is happening to the outside of her sounds like what happened to Bonny... once you get her home, make sure she keeps peeing! we lost Bonny 2 months later because the scar tissue sealed up her urethra... my vet, after Bonny died, muttered "i was afraid something like that might happen" - and all i could think was  WHY didn't you mention it, i would have watched for that... and maybe could have done something about it before it was too late. :no: please don't take this as raining on your parade, just a word of caution for the future.

still sending prayers and lots of good thoughts for all of you



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 27, 2007)

: We can learn so much from Tunia...she is determined to get better.

Bless her heart



:

Great News! to start my day



:

I'll talk to ya later Nik


----------



## lilfoot (Mar 27, 2007)

: [SIZE=14pt]Glorious News!!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Keep up the healing girl![/SIZE]

Sandy


----------



## MiniforFaith (Mar 27, 2007)

:aktion033: Gald to hear she is doing better



: Still sending prayers for you, Sweet Petunia!!



: , Keep getting better and Better



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 27, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]i just hung up the phone...the vet called and said she was in the stall with Petunia and she was STANDING...she said she helped her up and then it took a minute for Petunia to get her balance but then just leaned a little bit for support on her (the vet). she stood for about 3 or 4 minutes. i can't believe it, i can't stop crying...[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 27, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]OMG Nikki, I am so happy for you I have tears in my eyes just reading this post! Keep up the great updates our dear little Tunia, this forum is counting on you now. We're all pulling for you Tunia, especially your Mom and Zada. SUPER GREAT NEWS NIK. Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## Chico (Mar 27, 2007)

Wonderful news! :aktion033: My husband is even asking about Petunia updates.



In fact, he wanted to know what the lastest was today. I'm so glad to hear that Petunia is doing better! :aktion033: I'm another person who was in tears reading your updates. Keep them coming!

chico


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 27, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]OMG that is great news. Even my husband comes home everyday and asks how Petunia is doing!!!! She has a lot of fans pulling for her![/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 27, 2007)

:488: [SIZE=12pt]Petunia is a FIGHTER!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!! That is great news!!!!! She must be feeling soooo much better!!!! She sure has alot of people praying for her recovery!!![/SIZE] :488:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG...Nikki :cheeky-smiley-006: That is beyond words.. what Tunia accomplished today....

WHHoooooooooo.... HOOOOOooooooooooo !!! :cheeky-smiley-006:

**she does have alot of people praying for her



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 27, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]That is such awsome news Nikki!!!! My eyes are watering again too!



: Bless her little heart! She has such a strong soul and the will to get better so she can go back home to her humans...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 27, 2007)

oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!!!!! tear of joy here too!!!!!

come on Tunia, you can do it girl :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 28, 2007)

yay Petunia!! I can't wait to hear how you are doing today!! Keep up the great work pretty girl!




:


----------



## Denali (Mar 28, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: So glad to hear Petunia is improving!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

I will continue to pray for her!!



:

Vicki


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 28, 2007)

Cummon Tune,

Twoie and I are pulling all the way for you sweet pea. You can do it...you have to , your mom loves you SOOOOOO much



:



:



:



:



: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2007)

This is such great news!! Keep fighting, Petunia!

I want to thank this wonderful vet who gave Petunia the chance to LIVE--- huge kudos to her!


----------



## Chico (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking for a new update. Has anyone heard anything? Hugs to Petunia. =-)

chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 28, 2007)

I've been watching for our Wednesday update too. Anyone hear anything? Nik, I will give you a call later, if we dont hear from you on here. Ce


----------



## Shari (Mar 28, 2007)

That is good to hear Nikki!! :aktion033:


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Mar 28, 2007)

Thinking about ya Nik



:

*ooppsss posting again under Angelica's screen name


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 28, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I know, I miss my buddy and another good update on Tunie... Just know we are thinking about you Nik![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 28, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]vet just called...she went in the barn and Petunia was standing up by herself...she was very excited and as you can imagine, i am too! she is still very swollen and is going to send me a picture...if she does i will try to post it...thank you everyone for keeping us in your thoughts, Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 28, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: [SIZE=12pt] I am so glad that she is making a double dose of daily progress! Come on Tunia, your well on your way to coming home to your Mom and Zada who miss you very much...you can do this Tunia...well all here praying for you for a full recovery! Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 28, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]vet just called...she went in the barn and Petunia was standing up by herself...she was very excited and as you can imagine, i am too! she is still very swollen and is going to send me a picture...if she does i will try to post it...thank you everyone for keeping us in your thoughts, Nikki [/SIZE]




[SIZE=36pt]WOOOOOO HOOOOOO[/SIZE] (that's me SCREAMING with excitement!!!!!)

Hurray Petunia :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: i looked for an update before i left work at noon today but have not been near the computer since... so HAPPY to see this!!!!!



:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh Nikki! Finally some good news! God bless you and Petunia!


----------



## Chico (Mar 28, 2007)

Great news! :aktion033:

chico


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 28, 2007)

*[SIZE=18pt]I am so happy to hear that! Standing by herself?? Way to go Tunie!!!!!!!!!



: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



: She's ready to go north.



: [/SIZE]*


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 28, 2007)

NIKKI :aktion033: I've got chills of happiness going through my bones....

What a celebration !!!!

I knew she would NEVER bite at anyone



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 28, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]the vet said by the weekend she hopes to have her off the IV's and then from there we'll have to see about boarding her there. she has the same concerns about trailering her as i do...just to far in a trailer, it takes alot of strength to balance and it would just be too much too soon. she said if she keeps improving that it might be a week or 2 before she could tolerate the long ride home but that's o.k. we'll wait and see what happens...i keep thinking about Sat. i was going to put her down then i got her phone call...it has been a long 7 days



: . [/SIZE]*


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 28, 2007)

Nikki,

I am so happy that Petunia is doing so well! Will continue to keep your precious Petunia in my prayers!!

It won't be long and she will be back home with you!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 28, 2007)

:aktion033: Tunia is an AMAZING girl :aktion033:

She is going to be SO happy to see you when she comes home



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 28, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: [/SIZE]


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 28, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:




:



:


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 29, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> *[SIZE=14pt]..i keep thinking about Sat. i was going to put her down then i got her phone call...it has been a long 7 days
> 
> 
> 
> : . [/SIZE]*



Hang in there kiddo. I know exactly how you are feeling. Twoie and I are praying for you and Tuni every day


----------



## lilfoot (Mar 29, 2007)

:aktion033:  :aktion033: [SIZE=18pt]Hooray! :aktion033: :aktion033: [/SIZE]

Way to go Lady Vet too!!!! :new_multi:

Sandy


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 29, 2007)

You know I would have been the first to say "let her go" if I had thought that was the right thing to do.

I just did not feel the treatment she was getting was right and I did not feel she was ready to go, either.

I have seen this, first hand, and believe me, once she starts climbing the hill you will be AMAZED and how quickly she will start bouncing back.

Right now you think it will be AGES before she can stand the trailer ride- but, in a week's time you may feel differently.

There are loads of things you could do if you did want to get her home safely- if that time comes, PM me and I'll give you some ideas.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 29, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> You know I would have been the first to say "let her go" if I had thought that was the right thing to do.I just did not feel the treatment she was getting was right and I did not feel she was ready to go, either.
> 
> I have seen this, first hand, and believe me, once she starts climbing the hill you will be AMAZED and how quickly she will start bouncing back.
> 
> ...


Jane...that is so encouraging



:

She has amazed us all with her fight for life.

She'll be home soon Nik



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 29, 2007)

Jane, I felt the same way and I did talk to Nikki about alot of the things you mentioned. There was never a doubt in my mind that if she got on the right meds with a good vet that she would pull thru this. But others mentioned just the opposite to Nikki, and that got her really down and hurting. "when the going gets tough~~ the tough get going" and Niks little Tunia is one tough little gal who had a STRONG will to live and was bound and determined to show Nikki that she could with time. I am just so glad Nikki listened to her heart and not any other words of wisdon and gave Tunia the fighting chance.



:



: Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 30, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]It is so good to hear all of the encouranging news about Tunia's progress!



: She's a heck of a girl! Please keep the updates coming!!![/SIZE]*

You are doing great too Nik!

Shannon


----------

